# Washing Machine test



## BLACKCATMIDNIGH (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a LG washer model WM3685HVCA and the service tech put in a new screen filter for the hot water intake.

When job was completed he clicked on some buttons and machine went in to a test mode.

I found this interesting and failed to take notes.

Does anyone know the steps to do this task


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi try this
To run test mode start with the power OFF! Close the door of the washer and press SPIN SPEED and SOIL LEVEL at the same time and HOLD THEM IN while you press the power button. Release all buttons. The door will lock and then the washer will run a test mode cycle.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Great information, thanks for that one!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hope it helps


----------

